# new restoration shop in rosemead ca



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.(562) 746-9609 HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS MY NEW SHOP I OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do i need 2 call u guys 4 a pnt n body pr$$ce or can u pm me its 4 a 67 HT Imp :cheesy:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2011, 06:56 PM~19534658
> *Do i need 2 call u guys 4 a pnt n body pr$$ce or can u pm me its 4 a 67 HT Imp :cheesy:
> *


call us or come by  we just painted a 64 rag and we are working on a 58 rag


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 7 2011, 08:43 PM~19535775
> *call us or come by   we just painted a 64 rag and we are working on a 58 rag
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thxs ill cruzz by 1 of thse day.PS any pics of 64 u painted :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

did you visit our thread, cuz i had deja vu when i read your presentation bro... lmao... nice work...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19541562
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thxs ill cruzz by 1 of thse day.PS any pics of 64 u painted :cheesy:
> *


I will be posting pics of the 64 by friday.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 03:35 PM~19541583
> *did you visit our thread, cuz i had deja vu when i read your presentation bro... lmao... nice work...
> *


WOW i just read it


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 8 2011, 06:34 PM~19542674
> *WOW i just read it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP, HOPE YOU ALL ARE BLESSED WITH MUCH WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:54 PM~19543875
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP, HOPE YOU ALL ARE BLESSED WITH MUCH WORK... :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jan 10 2011, 08:26 PM~19560966
> *:thumbsup: nice work
> *


thanks should be putting more pics up by sat


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 07:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: noce work


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrredchevy_@Jan 13 2011, 08:16 PM~19590698
> *:thumbsup: noce work
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 11 2011, 08:23 PM~19570825
> *thanks should be putting more pics up by sat
> *


 :thumbsup: ANY PICS ON THE 64 RAG


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jan 15 2011, 07:19 PM~19607795
> *:thumbsup: ANY PICS ON THE 64 RAG
> *


tomorrow


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

some new pics of the 64 rag were we put in new metal and truck painted og way, more pics tomorrow all finished.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

1939 shirts being mounted & before painted .








all done


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 17 2011, 05:51 PM~19623014
> *some new pics of the 64 rag were we put in new metal and truck painted og way, more pics tomorrow all finished.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

The 64 is all done, the paint has a red .008 flake and we painted the white on the stainless, door jams & trunk have flake and clear also.We had to replace some of the sheet metal on both sides.We also did the steering wheel,we also did the trunk


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 19 2011, 08:42 PM~19643956
> *The 64 is all done, the paint has a red .008 flake and we painted the white on the stainless, door jams & trunk have flake and clear also.We had to replace some of the sheet metal on both sides.We also did the steering wheel,we also did the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 19 2011, 08:42 PM~19643956
> *The 64 is all done, the paint has a red .008 flake and we painted the white on the stainless, door jams & trunk have flake and clear also.We had to replace some of the sheet metal on both sides.We also did the steering wheel,we also did the trunk
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats an OG impala haven't seen any that original :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 20 2011, 09:43 PM~19655141
> *damn thats an OG impala haven't seen any that original :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

49 RAG AND 47 FLEETMASTER ,SHOULD BE OUT BY APRIL .MORE PICS LATER


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking Good S&F Body Shop


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 19 2011, 07:42 PM~19643956
> *The 64 is all done, the paint has a red .008 flake and we painted the white on the stainless, door jams & trunk have flake and clear also.We had to replace some of the sheet metal on both sides.We also did the steering wheel,we also did the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 25 2011, 01:06 AM~19690585
> *Looking Good S&F Body Shop
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19635626
> *TTT...!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

more pics soon


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

this a ford expedition that we shaved off all the emblems and welded the holes. and put a pearl on the stock paint this weekend.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

Frank, it was nice to meet you and your crew. 

For all the guys out there, we had a 4:30 appt and they showed up promptly on time here at my house. 

Gave me a great quote and are real knowledgeable and professional. I see them going a long way with there good attitude. I'm planning on stopping by to see there shops and cars completed real soon.

Hope to have my car painted by them


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Feb 1 2011, 11:15 PM~19763747
> *Frank, it was nice to meet you and your crew.
> 
> For all the guys out there, we had a 4:30 appt and they showed up promptly on time here at my house.
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 07:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tops for yah!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 07:15 PM~19781096
> *tops for yah!!
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 31 2011, 08:23 PM~19750743
> *this a ford expedition that we shaved off all the emblems and welded the holes. and put a pearl on the stock paint this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 19 2011, 07:42 PM~19643956
> *The 64 is all done, the paint has a red .008 flake and we painted the white on the stainless, door jams & trunk have flake and clear also.We had to replace some of the sheet metal on both sides.We also did the steering wheel,we also did the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

working on a harley should have pics by 18th


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 8 2011, 07:30 PM~19821789
> *working on a harley should have pics by 18th
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

See you soon guys! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 10:36 AM~19866760
> *See you soon guys!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: there goes the neighborhood


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:36 AM~19866760
> *See you soon guys!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for coming down and giving us some great deals on the flake


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 12:59 PM~19867905
> *:wow: there goes the neighborhood
> *


Haha good one...  Look sucker if you were closer... :boink: :| :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Feb 14 2011, 06:26 PM~19870704
> *thanks for coming down and giving us some great deals on the flake
> *


:h5: :h5: :biggrin: 

*Ok guys it's time, stop by S & F paint and body for quick quote on that new FLAKE job you've been looking for.. The homies have been pluged in with the BLING... And they have some real nice rides there working on...! *:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 14 2011, 07:30 PM~19870742
> *:h5: :h5:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ok guys it's time, stop by S & F paint and body for quick quote on that new FLAKE job you've been looking for.. The homies have been pluged in with the BLING... And they have some real nice rides there working on...!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

a little side job :biggrin: had more waves then the ocean :cheesy: 
blocking done now a base coat.then paint,still needs color sanding & buffing ,by sat


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19635626
> *TTT...!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

its finished


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 21 2011, 12:15 PM~19918687
> *its finished
> 
> 
> ...


they say you cant polish a turd. you proved them wrong... looks good dude nice job.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 22 2011, 02:39 AM~19930751
> *they say you cant polish a turd. you proved them wrong... looks good dude nice job.
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

more pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 09:55 PM~19946436
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

35 chevy we are working on more pics later


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

this 210 is so fuckin cool  i love that low rod look  nice work!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Mar 1 2011, 09:42 PM~19994020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

harley # 2 we are painting more pics soon
















hint its going to be blue the frame is done


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.(562) 746-9609 HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

What's up Frank,

I'm dropping off the Chevelle for a full paint job tomorrow. 

For the guys out there thinking about using this shop, don't hesitate.

I've been talkng to Frank pretty regularly and have been there several times to see there work. Good guys and GOOD work..... 

I'm sure Frank will post pics Before, During and After my cars done.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Mar 4 2011, 10:32 AM~20014339
> *What's up Frank,
> 
> I'm dropping off the Chevelle for a full paint job tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 1 2011, 08:11 PM~19992890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fire wall painted & filled in holes on fire wall (welded them)


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

i live in palm springs looking for someone to do my 64 ss










interested on your financing program

just planning to bring only the shell someone else is going to do the frame
just need sanding it down, minor straightning on the trunk and rear, and removing some spot rusts, painting it (i have all the trimmings and emblems, bumpers, lights complete)


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20022204
> *i live in palm springs looking for someone to do my 64 ss
> 
> 
> ...


give me a call on monday :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 2 2011, 07:27 PM~20001623
> *harley # 2 we are painting more pics soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 5 2011, 01:47 PM~20022204
> *i live in palm springs looking for someone to do my 64 ss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Mar 4 2011, 10:32 AM~20014339
> *What's up Frank,
> 
> I'm dropping off the Chevelle for a full paint job tomorrow.
> ...


got the chevelle today will be posting pics up soon


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elementdeep_@Mar 4 2011, 11:32 AM~20014339
> *What's up Frank,
> 
> I'm dropping off the Chevelle for a full paint job tomorrow.
> ...


 Cool I been checking you guys out on L.I.L. you guys get down on them BOMBAS, I got a 65 Impala SS that needs some work, (alot of work) :biggrin: give me a few weeks to get my bills situated :happysad: n I'ma set up an appointment with you guys


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20047002
> *Cool I been checking you guys out on L.I.L. you guys get down on them BOMBAS, I got a 65 Impala SS that needs some work, (alot of work) :biggrin:  give me a few weeks to get my bills situated  :happysad: n I'ma set up an appointment with you guys
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

pics of one of our side jobs before
















after


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

primered and blocked off 
base coat

























painted now comes the pearl and flake in blue and a white two done next more pics by monday


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MORE PICS BY WEDS :biggrin:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

if u guys need clear we got 2010 ppg and 4010 ppg with hardner for 150 a gallon. my numbers is 562 587 2009 pelone


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Mar 12 2011, 09:42 PM~20078295
> *if u guys need clear we got 2010 ppg and 4010 ppg with hardner for 150 a gallon. my numbers is 562 587 2009 pelone
> *


sounds good i will call u


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20054887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHAT FLAKE ARE WE USING THE BEST FROM SPARKLE EFX FLAKE


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 13 2011, 10:06 AM~20080502
> *AND WHAT FLAKE ARE WE USING THE BEST FROM SPARKLE EFX FLAKE
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20054887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHITE PEARL HAS BEEN ADDED AND THE PIN STRIPPING WILL ADDED AND CLEAR COATED BY SAT. MORE PICS SOON


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

HERE IT IS ALL PINSTRIPPED AND CLEAR COATED IT WILL BE BUFFED ON TUES AND PUT TOGETHER MORE PIC TO COME


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 18 2011, 08:09 PM~20125278
> *HERE IT IS ALL PINSTRIPPED AND CLEAR COATED IT WILL BE BUFFED ON TUES AND PUT TOGETHER MORE PIC TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

I really like your work. Who doe's your Upholstery


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@Mar 21 2011, 01:19 AM~20140359
> *I really like your work. Who doe's your Upholstery
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO DO IT
THANKS, I WILL BE CALLING


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Now that there looks BAD ASS! I gotta see that in the sun....!


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 21 2011, 06:50 PM~20145778
> *LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO DO IT
> THANKS, I WILL BE CALLING
> *


Here a 58 Impala Ragtop we just finish.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@Mar 22 2011, 01:28 AM~20148901
> *Here a 58 Impala Ragtop we just finish.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:28 AM~20148901
> *Here a 58 Impala Ragtop we just finish.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK I WILL BE CALLING TOMORROW FOR A ESTIMATE ON A 49 CHEVY RAG & A 47 CHEVY


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

all done


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

this is a 68 we are working on more pics to come


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 24 2011, 06:04 PM~20172114
> *all done
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: LOOKS BAD ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.(562) 746-9609 HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Nice work!*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

a regal we are working on more pics by sat


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

all the way down to metal


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

already painted,going to color sand it by friday


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

all done


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 28 2011, 07:22 PM~20204887
> *a regal we are working on more pics by sat
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.(562) 746-9609 HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> :wow:
> 
> That came out NICE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> > :wow:
> >
> > That came out NICE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

some new pics tomorrow of two rides we painted :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS STILL NEEDS COLOR SANDING


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

JUST PAINTED THE TOP WITH FLAKES


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> > :wow:
> >
> > That came out NICE! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

more pics this week


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

FROM THIS
















TO THIS


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats good stuff right there.... TTMFT! Looking good fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 4 2011, 06:30 PM~20486330
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 07:34 PM~20486386
> *Thats good stuff right there....  TTMFT! Looking good fellas... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 3 2011, 07:09 PM~20479491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 5 2011, 08:47 PM~19516013
> *THIS IS THE NEW SHOP THAT I & A FRIEND OPENED, We take great pride in our work . Not only in our Restoration, and Custom Work, but in our Collision work also. They say a picture speaks a thousand words, OUR MAIN WORK IS ON BOMBS BUT WE ALSO DO ALL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES. FROM A SMALL FIX TO A FULL RESTORTION.WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (626)312-9698.(562) 746-9609 HERE ARE SOME PICS OF OUR WORK , ALSO HAVE PARTS FOR SALE 1942,1954 & 1939
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 4 2011, 07:30 PM~20486330
> *FROM THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 10 2011, 06:58 PM~20525488
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MORE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

firme work, u guys get down.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 13 2011, 09:12 PM~20549321
> *firme work, u guys get down.
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=bigf,May 17 2011, 06:31 PM~20573508]











TTMFT! :biggrin: 

Whats good Fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 19 2011, 06:21 PM~20589147
> *=bigf,May 17 2011, 06:31 PM~20573508]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

repaired front fender driver door and rear panel under window all had chips down to metal,1 in long


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 24 2011, 06:34 PM~20621270
> *repaired front fender driver door and rear panel under window all had chips down to metal,1 in long
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

more pics soon


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

painted & pinstriped these hardbags today.
























also it had a scratch on the fender


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: GREAT WORK!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> this is a 67 we are working on more pics to come


 going to paint this week, this car had a lot on body filler 1 1/2 of it with dents not taken out


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> going to paint this week, this car had a lot on body filler 1 1/2 of it with dents not taken out


:wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

work looking good !!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

gseeds said:


> work looking good !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

Blackie getting down and Blocking the Shi$ out of the Chevelle. These guys are doing it big....


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

elementdeep said:


> Blackie getting down and Blocking the Shi$ out of the Chevelle. These guys are doing it big....
> View attachment 327152


:thumbsup:


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

Went and saw my 67 today, can't wait to get it back...... These dudes are absolutely getting down on the body work and the lines are absolutely perfect. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

from this








to this


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

One more finshed


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> One more finshed


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> One more finshed


 nice 35


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

harley that we done


----------



## dubless (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn that's some good work! Wish you were closer to Diego I would drop off the Riv.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ONE MORE HARLEY
































MORE BOMB PICS COMING SOON


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good fellas! Let me know when you need me to come through with the flake.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WE ARE GOING TO BE OFFERING FINANCING FOR PAINT JOBS FOR MORE INFO CALL (562) 746-9609 please leave massage


----------



## elementdeep (Nov 12, 2009)

Frank, Thank you for the job you guys did on my 67. Will have my 63 ready for you to paint soon.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

one more from s&f


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

one more from s&f this is our color matching.paint is 14 years old


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

more pics coming


----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

Cant wait to see my suburban done up by you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ARE BAG JOBS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

47 pontiac more pics soon


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can u guys PM ur address need 2 crzz bye


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: you guys get down, nice rides


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

tomorrow:inout:


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I called this guy and he said he is not there anymore???


----------



## lalo2 (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to get my car painted anybody know where they moved to?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

So what happened to this shop?


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Shit really, I was planning on taking my 65 S.S. there in a few weeks :facepalm:


----------

